# 67 Gto “lemans hood” installing a Shaker in the hood.



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

I was wondering if anybody has put a shaker hood on there 67 GTO?, I am having my engine built right now it’s a redone 455, and they won’t to put a shaker on top. Has anybody done this? Also I am a rookie and this is my dream car. So I apologize for not knowing to much past the standard jargon.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

My concern would be if the hood got wavy when you cut a hole in it. Im sure some one would do it for the right $$ but it would be all custom Parts including the shaker and air cleaner assy So that would drive up costs, but maybe that isn't a concern. 

the gto hood scoop looks so good as is, why do you want to do it?


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I have never seen it done. Putting a hole in the hood should be a big deal. I think The shaker air box maybe a bigger deal. Remember measure three times before you cut.


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott06 said:


> My concern would be if the hood got wavy when you cut a hole in it. Im sure some one would do it for the right $$ but it would be all custom Parts including the shaker and air cleaner assy So that would drive up costs, but maybe that isn't a concern.
> 
> the gto hood scoop looks so good as is, why do you want to do it?


Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> I have never seen it done. Putting a hole in the hood should be a big deal. I think The shaker air box maybe a bigger deal. Remember measure three times before you cut.


Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott06 said:


> My concern would be if the hood got wavy when you cut a hole in it. Im sure some one would do it for the right $$ but it would be all custom Parts including the shaker and air cleaner assy So that would drive up costs, but maybe that isn't a concern.
> 
> the gto hood scoop looks so good as is, why do you want to do it?


Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

67ventwindow said:


> I have never seen it done. Putting a hole in the hood should be a big deal. I think The shaker air box maybe a bigger deal. Remember measure three times before you cut.


Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

Scott06 said:


> My concern would be if the hood got wavy when you cut a hole in it. Im sure some one would do it for the right $$ but it would be all custom Parts including the shaker and air cleaner assy So that would drive up costs, but maybe that isn't a concern.
> 
> the gto hood scoop looks so good as is, why do you want to do it?





Scott06 said:


> My concern would be if the hood got wavy when you cut a hole in it. Im sure some one would do it for the right $$ but it would be all custom Parts including the shaker and air cleaner assy So that would drive up costs, but maybe that isn't a concern.
> 
> the gto hood scoop looks so good as is, why do you want to do it?


Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Eddie67GTO said:


> Sorry I meant (They Want) to put a shaker hood on .I would rather keep the classic look, I love the original 67 Gto hood “look”. The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


What exactly are you buying for an engine? Specifically, what type of induction system are you using? Most 455's are going fit easily under the hood of a GTO. Unless, you're going with some sort of more exotic intake system.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Seems more logical to me to convert the existing scoop to Ram Air setup. The Shaker used on TAs we’re fake except on the earlier cars


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Eddie67GTO said:


> The guys building my engine said they need to put a shaker hood in because my rebuilt 455 engine won’t fit or get enough air otherwise.


🐂


----------



## Eddie67GTO (Jan 27, 2021)

I am just having it rebuilt, I threw a rod and they are beefing it up. And taking my tri power set up off Holley 8 street avenger.


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Eddie67GTO said:


> I am just having it rebuilt, I threw a rod and they are beefing it up. And taking my tri power set up off it and putting a cake pan in.


Well, I always say you learn something new everyday. Not sure what a cake pan is in relation to your intake system.
But, unless it's taller than your tripower, you don't NEED to get a hole in your hood.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

It could have been worse my first thought was the Cobra-Jet shaker. I thought you had a Lemans hood that you were trying this on. I have a spare hood and dont know what I am going to do with it. I will paint it when the car gets done but then what hang it on a wall in the barn?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

There are definitely a few issues with their recommendation or data. Neither the GTO or Trans Am scoop were functional, so didn't get anymore air with either, and the general consensus is, that even when the 67 GTO scoop was "opened up" for the Ram Air option, it still didn't increase HP.

A 455 will fit wherever the 400 fit, so the engine size makes no difference. The intake size matters, but if you're using a rise intake, then you'll never have enough room for a shaker setup.

So, yes, the job of adding a shaker scoop to a 67 GTO, is easily doable... assuming that you would never cut up a 67 GTO hood. However, based on what you need/ want, unless asthetics are your goal, from a performance perspective, of the options, you'll have the most room and cold air by opening up a 67 scoop insert and using a K&N style filter top on a 14x3 air cleaner. IMO


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BTW, there's a ton of room in a 67 engine bay and the radiator support is almost a blank canvas. You could easily make a CAI scoop directly behind the grille, run right to the carb, and still keep the 67 scoop look. If you really need air, put this on and run the inlet to one of your high beams or the grill


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

In case you don't already know, the tri power they are telling you to get rid of is worth quite a bit of money to some people. Please keep it or sell it to a Pontiac person, but don't trash it!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> In case you don't already know, the tri power they are telling you to get rid of is worth quite a bit of money to some people. Please keep it or sell it to a Pontiac person, but don't trash it!


That was my thought about the hood, too.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

I would recommend not doing it, but if you have to maybe invest in a different hood like from a LaMans or similar and sell your GTO hood or keep it. From a purely financial viewpoint you could sell the Gto hooded probably pay for the new hood and have money left over. I would be slightly suspicious of your engine builder saying get rid of the tri-power for a holly. Both of those modification will greatly reduce the value of you 67. Take a look at what tri-power set up sells for then look at the price of the Holly, again you should come out with some extra money on that deal.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

deanhickey said:


> I would recommend not doing it, but if you have to maybe invest in a different hood like from a LaMans or similar and sell your GTO hood or keep it. From a purely financial viewpoint you could sell the Gto hooded probably pay for the new hood and have money left over. I would be slightly suspicious of your engine builder saying get rid of the tri-power for a holly. Both of those modification will greatly reduce the value of you 67. Take a look at what tri-power set up sells for then look at the price of the Holly, again you should come out with some extra money on that deal.


ProductDetails.aspx this link is for a new set up. The price is over 3k, yours would be used but I think of a price of 1,500.00 would be conservative. A Holly carb cost what around $500.00 .To me it sounds you are being taken advantage of in this issue. I would ask for a detailed estimate on cost and would take custody of the tripower and manifold myself.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

I 


deanhickey said:


> ProductDetails.aspx this link is for a new set up. The price is over 3k, yours would be used but I think of a price of 1,500.00 would be conservative. A Holly carb cost what around $500.00 .To me it sounds you are being taken advantage of in this issue. I would ask for a detailed estimate on cost and would take custody of the tripower and manifold myself.


I would have to agree about the price of the carbs. If you have a running tripower setup put it on ebay for 1500 it wouldn't last a day. You would be shipping it to Missouri.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

67ventwindow said:


> I
> 
> 
> I would have to agree about the price of the carbs. If you have a running tripower setup put it on ebay for 1500 it wouldn't last a day. You would be shipping it to Missouri.


Or maybe to Texas😁


----------



## tomwadsworth (Sep 30, 2018)

Eddie67GTO said:


> I was wondering if anybody has put a shaker hood on there 67 GTO?, I am having my engine built right now it’s a redone 455, and they won’t to put a shaker on top. Has anybody done this? Also I am a rookie and this is my dream car. So I apologize for not knowing to much past the standard jargon.


I did it to mine back in the early 80s. It looked pretty cool. I had a good Lemans hood and found the shaker in a junk yard, cheap. Don’t you dare let them cut a hole in a good GTO hood. It didn’t look that cool. I never drove it in the rain, so I don’t know how well it sealed up, against the hood.


----------



## gtomike455 (May 24, 2020)

Eddie67GTO said:


> I was wondering if anybody has put a shaker hood on there 67 GTO?, I am having my engine built right now it’s a redone 455, and they won’t to put a shaker on top. Has anybody done this? Also I am a rookie and this is my dream car. So I apologize for not knowing to much past the standard jargon.


to do that you would have to cut the scoop off the hood & probably the brace under it. sounds like it's going to need some fabrication work. i cut the scoop insert open to make it ram air. car craft magazine had an article about how to make it a ram air hood the way the dealer would.


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

I think he has his car in the wrong shop....just an opinion


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

It's your car and you can do whatever you want with it but I'm in agreement with everybody here. Why wouldn'y a 455 fit without cutting the hood? I put an Olds 455 in my 79 Trans Am with no problem and my 67 GTO looks like it's got way more room. Please don't let this shop snatch your intake or cut up a good GTO hood.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Cold air induction does help, not dramatically. GTOS are distinguished by there scoops the coolest put out. Shakers belongs on Trans Ams and the red headed step child the 74 Goat which I do respect 👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Cold air induction does help, not dramatically. GTOS are distinguished by there scoops the coolest put out. Shakers belongs on Trans Ams and the red headed step child the 74 Goat which I do respect 👍


Lol.


----------

